# • swell.gr • Mercedes SLK 200 Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

These past few days we had the pleasure to work on a very beautiful roadster.
Another black Mercedes SLK came to the studio for correction and protection, engine bay cleanup as well as interior cleaning and dressing. The owner asked us to get it to showroom condition....


















We took off with the interior cleaning and dressing.
All plastic and rubber surfaces were cleansed with the FK#121 and various brushes, and then got dressed with Αutofinesse Spritz, Revive on rubbers and FK#108 on the roof plastic top.
Leathers were cleansed with Zaino Ζ9 and respectively dressed with Zaino Z10.










































































Next in line was the engine bay.
It was cleansed with AngelWax APC and various brushes and towels, where as in some places we also used steam cleaner, and then it was washed off to be followed with dressing of the plastic parts with Finish Kare #108 and Finish Kare #317.
Painted sections were polished and protected with the Britemax AIO MAX.


















































































Initial paintwork condition is depicted in the following pictures:


















































After the interior and engine spruce up, it was time we took care of the exterior surfaces.
Continued with claying and measurements using the PTG:


























































Here are some 50/50 and Before/After shots, during correction (these panels are not finished yet):


































































































After the correction phase, we proceeded with the finishing phase, then IPA wipedown in order to move on to protection.
Our LSP of choice was the exquisite Bouncer's 'Capture the Rapture' show wax to take off the finish...
Arches were cleansed and then dressed with FK#108.
Glassed were cleansed with Νanolex cleaner and the windshield was sealed with Nanolex Glass Ultra.
Lastly we dressed the tires with Zaino Z-16 and polished the exhausts with the Britemax Metal Twins.

Some final shots:


















































































And some shots under sunligh :


























































































































Thank you for looking at yet another one of our detailing sessions.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mike, great 50/50's and such a glassy finish


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent work Mike! :thumb:
Car looks like a mirror!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifull work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great job, well done.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cracking finish


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing turnaround Mike! 

Stunning once more!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Another top job. Love the SLK's!!!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Great turnaround there,mirror image reflections and great correctional work,what compounds and pads were used for correcting?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

100% complete work Mike...Superb gloss and stunning finish...Congrats


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Good job Mike , this car reminded me of the the recent SLK 350 I corrected It was in the exact same condition . Top job once again buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Trops (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice one dude


----------

